# Windows 7 vs XP vs Vista



## wolf2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

Who do you think will come out on top ?


Remember this is a *BETA* of Windows 7

Even Vista is better than XP, so those Vista naysayers can shut up.

Read here
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=3236&a=a


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

Vista is a LOT better at loading times than xp because of superfetch but by taking up too much ram, the performance in games is a bit lower but is still very close to xp performance.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I already knew Vista was better than XP. 7 looks so awesome! Can't wait to see the final build!!



spearman914 said:


> Vista is a LOT better at loading times than xp because of superfetch but by taking up too much ram, the performance in games is a bit lower but is still very close to xp performance.



Vista doesn't use more ram, it uses it better than XP.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

7 is BY FAR the best of the best....I just wish I could rip some things some things like the MS Pic puller from XP.

I think MS has to tone down that crap because the EU SUED MS OVER IT!!!ERRRRrrrr 

YOUR FAULT EU lol

I like my bloatware


Vista will not touch my machine again/along with xp.

MS will have to rip 7  from my hands...and they can have my copy of vista I DON"T WANT IT.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 2, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> Who do you think will come out on top ?
> 
> 
> Remember this is a *BETA* of Windows 7
> ...



Lookin good. They used 4gb of ram w/ 32-bit. Seems rather silly, 32 bit is nearly obsolete at this point imo. Perhaps they thought it better considering usage statistics and xp64s shortcomings though. Regardless, I imagine this will be the best iteration of Windows yet (as well it should be).


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

Ill hold my judement until windows 7 is out at this stage it looks like it will be the top dog and manage to convince xp lovers to abandon there city but who knows ms coud bollocks it like it did in the past.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm probably gonna buy 7x86 just because I had so much crap with XP x64.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ill hold my judement until windows 7 is out at this stage it looks like it will be the top dog and manage to convince xp lovers to abandon there city but who knows ms coud bollocks it like it did in the past.



SP2 should be windows 7 for Vista.......really Why could it not be?


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard its meant to be out early this year heres hoping its true.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> SP2 should be windows 7 for Vista.......really Why could it not be?



I have Vista SP2 and its not that much better. In fact I can't even tell the difference..


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Lookin good. They used 4gb of ram w/ 32-bit. Seems rather silly, 32 bit is nearly obsolete at this point imo. Perhaps they thought it better considering usage statistics and xp64s shortcomings though. Regardless, I imagine this will be the best iteration of Windows yet (as well it should be).



I figure that this will probably be the last iteration of a 32bit OS from MS....they want to transition people to 64 bit but too many printers and other things in this world just wont work without the drivers and those damn manufacturers wont write a driver for old hardware.... I think MS needs to take a stand and end backwards compatibility with anything beyond Vista.  If they were smart they would take a modular approach with thier OS.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just found this: http://blogs.computerworld.com/is_windows_7_really_vista_sp2_in_disguise So windows 7 is just vista sp2.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Vista but I'm hearing good things about 7

7= the number for perfection. My fav. number


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that MS needs to present 7 as a whole new OS because of the bad taste people have with Vista (eventhough most people who deride it dont know anything about it or dont have it on a computer either at work or home).  Even if this is just Vista SP2 they need to make sure it has new functionality beyond niche markets (read: touch functionality), and make sure it is distinctive enough from OSX.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I think that MS needs to present 7 as a whole new OS because of the bad taste people have with Vista (eventhough most people who deride it dont know anything about it or dont have it on a computer either at work or home).  Even if this is just Vista SP2 they need to make sure it has new functionality beyond niche markets (read: touch functionality), and make sure it is distinctive enough from OSX.



Apple has raped the Vista image.. I think you are right, they need a new name.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 2, 2009)

ok things to keep in mind about w7.
W7 will definantly be better than Vista because its actually older than vista.  look up blackcomb, you'll understand.  The os will be less bloated in all aspects which is great.  I keep hearing that they will have support for the new winFS file system which is sweet.  A real mem cache, finally.  Apparently its also uses very little ram.  I need to run the beta to see what it's like.  Windows 7, FTW!1


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I figure that this will probably be the last iteration of a 32bit OS from MS....they want to transition people to 64 bit but too many printers and other things in this world just wont work without the drivers and those damn manufacturers wont write a driver for old hardware.... I think MS needs to take a stand and end backwards compatibility with anything beyond Vista.  If they were smart they would take a modular approach with thier OS.


Look what I GOT to run in 7

A raid card with it's last rom update in 98....P2...Voodoo 5500...ISA sound....yea







I played Unreal in 3DFX with no DX just Glide that's it....You know what the machine was usable too! I installed this machine on vista and had to turn off all sorts of stuff before the o/s was really usable.....


7 = the #@%!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2009)

Just get linux, its better then all of them


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Just get linux, its better then all of them



Hey, lets go play some Left 4 Dead! Oh wait, you can't on linux


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Look what I GOT to run in vista
> 
> A raid card with it's last rom update in 98....P2...Voodoo 5500...ISA sound....yea
> 
> ...



wow...thats pretty impressive, I cant imagine the performance being all that great though.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

Im thinking the same thing very impressive though D.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey, lets go play some Left 4 Dead! Oh wait, you can't on linux



LOL yea thats so true, i dont personally run linux  and for that 1 main reason, my brother does, but i run XP and im sticking with it till i run the new Windows 7 and see how it feels to me.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> wow...thats pretty impressive, I cant imagine the performance being all that great though.



I didn't say great BUT it was usable. Just like any other old system don't click 10 things at one time.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jan 2, 2009)

I want to see a WEI score for that machine D....


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I didn't say great BUT it was usable. Just like any other old system don't click 10 things at one time.



Touche.... I want to see the guy who gets XP to run on a Ti85 calculator...I'd suck him off. (Oh, God please tell me it hasnt been done yet)


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

they do have a light ver of XP for old 95 machines

You have to be a MSDN Member to be able to download legacy XP


So maybe with that LOL.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I didn't say great BUT it was usable. Just like any other old system don't click 10 things at one time.



lol yeah,  but 10 is taking too far. don't click even 2


----------



## MadClown (Jan 2, 2009)

I might just have to get Windows 7, looks pimp.


----------



## Haytch (Jan 2, 2009)

w7 seems to be the way to go. The more severe current known issues have been addressed.  XP fans should be able to enjoy their late experiences same with the Vista users. This operating system will feature the performance and bloating at your convenience.
With the ability to custom streamline builds afterwards im sure we will all be satisfied.  I doubt i will be purchasing w7 x86 or even trying it.  Its x64 for me.
XP x64 always tends to piss me off somehow, but not as much as Vista. Good riddens to both.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty impresive. I had windows 7 but put vista back on it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> lol yeah,  but 10 is taking too far. don't click even 2



No you can click 2. It does not take forever to boot. Just the 1st time. It really runs ok. It shocked me too!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> Who do you think will come out on top ?
> 
> 
> Remember this is a *BETA* of Windows 7
> ...



I have hope that Win 7 will be good and not to long to wait really now. And hoping what i hear of other people that the beta is as good as they say.

I would try it for sure gotta be better what Vista is.

And the remark about XP is out of order as it's like you are trying to start some thing by starting of by saying Vista is better which i found not true in many cases. BUT as i said i'm looking forward to Win7 and really hoping it's every bit as good as people say it is.

BUT please don't go around dumping on XP as that works both ways.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

We need some 7 vs Vista vs XP gaming benchmarks now.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> We need some 7 vs Vista vs XP gaming benchmarks now.



AH...that would be nice but youd have to run everything in DX9.0C to get an oranges to oranges comparison.  Then some benchmarks with DX9.0C vs DX10/10.1 vs DX11....I think losing some fps is worth the improved eyecandy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I think losing some fps is worth the improved eyecandy.



hell yea


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

The real problem for MS is to deflect the onslaught of Jobs the messiah and his fanyaoi minions on W7.  MS is at a real disadvantage as most people dont know anything about Macs other than sweater jockey smug tards use them at starbucks.  However if this IS a real revolution in Windows then MS needs to yell and scream from the mountain tops...non of this lame mojave BS two years too late.  The problem of vista is not that it isnt bad, but that it is not different enough in function set from XP.  Oh thank God that we now have the sidebar (which delays startup times 3x from XP) and Flip 3D...not to mention the extra cash that some people doled out for ULTIMATE and its LANGUAGE PACKS.....IM SO WET FROM EXCITEMENT....또봐.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 2, 2009)

So where can i get this W7?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> So where can i get this W7?



You can get the ISO from torrent sites or you can wait a few weeks for the official W7 Beta to come out.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

Or you could be one of the few that MS has sent a Email too OR went to a presentation. MSDN I think let everyone download it for what a day? I think,

MS has been handing it out.....


Ive been a member for years I don't like the new system as much BUT it's a good thing to join
http://beta.microsoft.com/


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

AsphyxiA said:


> ok things to keep in mind about w7.
> W7 will definantly be better than Vista because its actually older than vista.  look up blackcomb, you'll understand.  The os will be less bloated in all aspects which is great.  I keep hearing that they will have support for the new winFS file system which is sweet.  A real mem cache, finally.  Apparently its also uses very little ram.  I need to run the beta to see what it's like.  Windows 7, FTW!1



WinFS is NOT A FILE SYSTEM its just advanced indexing, it is a SERVICE, and 7 WILL NOT USE LESS RAM, thats STUPID, superfetch needs OPTIMIZED and needs  a tool to allow the user to choose what is fetched into ram, that would make it ROCK for people like us.

and Windows 7 will effectivly be server 2008 sp2 with the desktop stuff(like services amd areo) preinstalled, nothing special here.......i been on 2k8 for months and wont be going back to vista ultimate or x64pro.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

I belive you because some programs I have to set to windows 2003 before they will work. They always like to build on top of the sever edition. Always if you look back in the past of how they did it. I don't think it's 100% 2008 it's not I have ran it. It's more like it that vista is.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

well, since xp, ms has had this problem putting out the workstation/desktop os LONG b4 the server side was ready.

in reality 2k3 has around 2 years extra dev time under its belt then xp had, more if you count the x64 edition.

nt3/4/5(2k) all came out workstation+server at the same time, this made patching FAR easyer AND ment that the os was ROCK SOLID and patches wouldnt fubar stuff, XP on the other hand was standalone and as most of us have delt with has had plenty of patches that break windows or spicific windows fetures(like video or audio drivers) 

MS wants to get back to having their desktop and server os's based on the same core so that patches can ALL BE SHARED, hence sp2 for vista and 2k8 coming out  as "sp1".

it saves ms money and trouble if they get back on track with their past way of doing things, and it saves us users alot of hassles, I love 2k8, its faster then x64pro(xp x64) rock stable, and "it just works"  the only "problem" is installing some security apps that are writen to not install on server os's but there are equivlants that work as well or in some cases FAR better.

example webroot personal firewall works, and is better then 3 other firewalls i tryed(and its FREE!!!!) sometimes being forced to look for other options leads you to something far better then you where using


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm downloading Windows 7 build 7000 now guys. I will do some 7 vs Vista gaming comparisons.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Just found this: http://blogs.computerworld.com/is_windows_7_really_vista_sp2_in_disguise So windows 7 is just vista sp2.



It has been said but Steve Ballmer himself. Windows 7 will be an improved Vista. Vista was rushed. It has been noted since the day RC2 came out. A lot of what they wanted in Vista couldn't be done in time for it's launch. The Vista core is great. Look at Windows Server 2008. It has been stated as an awesome OS. I can't wait for  Windows 7. I want it bad.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

vista was rushed out BY BALLMER because he was/is greedy and was hoping to capitilize on dx10, to bad ballmers a money guy not a geek, he would have known that putting out a 1/2 finnished os is NOT the way to gain sales in your key market(business) no company i know of would be willing to take vista pre sp1, to many apps that just dont work or dont work properly :/


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont like the method the link uses for measuring performance. If it takes 30 secs, 31 secs and 32 secs to do the test, scoring them 1, 2, 3 is a bit biased.  Better to have used the time itself.

However, its great to see 7 is not slowed by bloat.  I notices that when I upgraded by Windows Mobile 2003 device to Mobile 6.1 it was also faster.  It seems that MS has been focusing on improving code rather than just adding bloat in the last couple of years. Same with 7. Good job.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> We need some 7 vs Vista vs XP gaming benchmarks now.



I'm pretty confident that Windows 7 will win that battle. They fixed up the memory overhaul for Windows 7 that Vista had. They could fix it for Vista, but then it would just be remaking Win7 for a current version. There's no money in it.



Rebo&Zooty said:


> vista was rushed out BY BALLMER because he was/is greedy and was hoping to capitilize on dx10, to bad ballmers a money guy not a geek, he would have known that putting out a 1/2 finnished os is NOT the way to gain sales in your key market(business) no company i know of would be willing to take vista pre sp1, to many apps that just dont work or dont work properly :/



Hell 1/2 an OS would of been better than Vista's release. You got it on the nose. Ballmer, being the greedy man he is, wanted a earlier release so they could full on the development of Win7. He noted it as a huge mistake. Even though it has problems (legacy hardware support being the most), I will stick to Vista. I love the experience I've had so far. Performance wise, it has a few disadvantages to XP, but it actually performs better in most cases. I can truly say I have never had a BSoD that wasn't the fault of my OC experiment. I don't see all this instability people have been having. Poop in mah stockings?!


----------



## Darknova (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm probably gonna buy 7x86 just because I had so much crap with XP x64.



You're going to base your experience with x64 on a bastard-child OS that had hardly any support?

I loved XP x64, but I had to tweak so much stuff and play with installers. Vista x64 by comparison is a cake-walk.

I really wish MS had stuck with the plan and made 7 64-bit only.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> You're going to base your experience with x64 on a bastard-child OS that had hardly any support?
> 
> I loved XP x64, but I had to tweak so much stuff and play with installers. Vista x64 by comparison is a cake-walk.
> 
> I really wish MS had stuck with the plan and made 7 64-bit only.



Yea, people started arguing over the fact it was going to be 64-bit.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 2, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Yea, people started arguing over the fact it was going to be 64-bit.



Unfortunately it's because a lot of people are still going on the fact that 64-bit isn't supported, but it is. There are very few companies that don't support it, and to be honest, if you're hardware is that old that the company refuses to support it, it's time to get a new one


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree dark 32 bit is just a big step backwards as far as im concerned.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

I like this little tool


----------



## Wingo101 (Jan 2, 2009)

What is the release date for Windows 7?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

2010 or 2011


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

From damultas screenies, it looks like FINALLY, MS is putting some of the sysinternal functionality into a Windows install. Perhaps this is just the "beta"/developers build that these "complex" tools in it. Maybe the final build will be more consumer orientated.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> 2010 or 2011



Actually, it's supposed to be '09--October '09 to be exact.  MS says they are on schedule. So hopefully, we will see it by the end of this year.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

At first it was 2011 then 2010

I have heard the 09 I don't see that happening...I just don't.

You know how many people they are going to piss off if they release this too soon? I'm pissed I bought a copy of vista...they forced me with video cards.

I see mid 2010 or early 2011.

BUT this alpha beta is pretty damn stable. I would buy it AS is right now and be happy with it.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> At first it was 2011 then 2010
> 
> I have heard the 09 I don't see that happening...I just don't.
> 
> ...



True. I wish I had a copy of Win7 build 7000. I would "get" it, but I don't want to go to the trouble of actually searching. Can someone here contact me on acquiring this product?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Or you could be one of the few that MS has sent a Email too OR went to a presentation. MSDN I think let everyone download it for what a day? I think,
> 
> MS has been handing it out.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

i wouldnt buy it, i would get a copy free from an ms rep 

as to the plan, the current plan i been hearing about is an open beta this month, with possable extencive updates/changes to fix problems people report, then sometime after q2 or 2009 win7 should be "RTM" 


fact is that alot of vista buyers will be angery, VERY angery, but thats their problem, because ms wants to get back to a new windows version every 2-3 years like they use to do(more $$$ after all that way) XP spoiled alot of people into thinking 5+years was "normal" cycle for an os.

in reality ms COULD patch vista into windows 7, BUT it may break some vista apps, AND wouldnt make them any money so MS probbly wont do that.

I can say that after moving to server based os's I cant see myself going back to desktop os's any time soon, server 2003, x64pro and server 2k8 have solidified my opinion that windows server is the ultimate workstation os 

IF anybody wants to try server 2008, just google "server 2008 trial" you can download it free dirrectly from ms then google "win2008 workstation"  its CAKE and well worth the "trouble" (less work then dissabling/tweaking all those damn vista services!!!)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Think I could get Windows 7 build 7000 to run on these machines?

1: AMD Athlon X2 4200+(2.2ghz), 1gb DDR2-800, HD 3100
2: Pentium 4 1.6ghz, 512mb DDR1, GeForce 6100
3: AMD Phenom X4 9500 2.6ghz, 4gb DDR2-800, HD 4550/HD 3300 Hybrid-Fire(HTPC)


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

it would probbly install and run on the p4 but i wouldnt, jeebus that p4 is a POS............how could anybody use that thing when it was new, let alone now 

the rest of the systems, win7 or 2k8 would run better then vista


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

The only thing that stops the install is having less than 512MB of ram other than that it will install....I installed in on a p2 how much lower do you want to go>>?LOL


I installed it on a Celeron 3.0 P4 the other day, and it ran better than XP did on that machine.......Sooooo

p4 is a great web machine/video/email and so forth as long as you have a little ram.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there not a 64bit version of win7 around? i fancy giving win7 a try but with 4gb ram i will lose the use of some of it in win7 x86.I have a .iso of win7 v7000 but have'nt tried it yet.Maybe i can install it onto my 160gb caddy just to test it though.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have just installed Win 7, 7000 x86, and I have to say, I;m really impressed. Such to the extent that I want to pre-order the damn thing! 
Agree with what DaMulta said though, sucks that alot of people have only just bought Vista in the last year or two. But then if I can get an upgrade/oem copy of 7 for a good price I can sell Vista on.
As yet no x64 of the first beta, but it will supposedly go live when MS officially launches the public beta at CES2009.
I reckon that win 7 will hit retail this year. Its feels ready. Vista only had a few months of public betas. Bring on Win7!! 
Tho, IMO MS should make upgrading from Vista cheaper than say XP. Like some sort of Step-up program, or you can use your Vista key with Windows 7, but once you've done so, it voids it for use on Vista.... ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm running x64 7 right now.






[/IMG]


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

So does it have an actually good windows experience rating thing?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm running x64 7 right now.



Not the public beta though. You can only get x86 of that until its officialy announced.



ShadowFold said:


> So does it have an actually good windows experience rating thing?



afaik, they have just opened it up to 7.9, and you have to do it manually, so it reduces install time. From what I have read, you need a high end quad, SSD drives and DDR3 to max it out.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one normal sata drive installed ATM I have a SSD drive to install!!!!.....












I only have 1 9800GTX installed in this machine.


So you tell me is the x64 7 giving me a good score?

I always thought this score was a joke from the first time I seen it.......

---

True and not true about the public it's limited......


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I have one normal sata drive installed ATM I have a SSD drive to install!!!!.....
> 
> 
> I only have 1 9800GTX installed in this machine.
> ...



I'll bot into w7 on mine now and see what scores I get, havent tried it yet.
But I got higher score in 3dmark vantage on Win7 B.7000 x86 than I did in Vista SP1 x64


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooh whats the highest? 7? I think they should do it out of 10.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought the highest was six thats obviously changed now. hmmmm =/


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

The highest is now set at 7.9. Here is the system in my specs, running Win7, build 7000 x86:


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

It all looks very nice EXCEPT for the new taskbar. Dont like that one bit.

Some things in Apple OSX or indeed Windows for Workgroups 3.11 were cool. But that Apple Ribbon, and the W4W type taskbar in W7 *is not cool* but fail.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm im interested in running this, I heard that if you have keys from Vista betas and RC issues you can use those... Is that still true as I have my discs still. Also where could I get the x64 version would rather have that than x86 

Looks good and would love to see the final build


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> From damultas screenies, it looks like FINALLY, MS is putting some of the sysinternal functionality into a Windows install. Perhaps this is just the "beta"/developers build that these "complex" tools in it. Maybe the final build will be more consumer orientated.



vista has the resource monitor too


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> It all looks very nice EXCEPT for the new taskbar. Dont like that one bit.
> 
> Some things in Apple OSX or indeed Windows for Workgroups 3.11 were cool. But that Apple Ribbon, and the W4W type taskbar in W7 *is not cool* but fail.



LOL


Look what happens when you hover your mouse over the useless task bar. WOW it's clutter free now


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I think its cool. I hate how the vista logo sticks out on the vista bar. Also, all Vista drivers work with this right? I am currently making a dvd now.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the new tskbar, and that way that quick launch becomes the task bar icon for the active prog. And stuff is colour coded  if its the same prog, etc.

And to re-iterate, the 64-bit version of the public beta (7000) hasnt been "leaked" you'll have to wait until the official public release. I was gonna wait, but couldnt help myself in trying it out


----------



## Sonido (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think its cool. I hate how the vista logo sticks out on the vista bar. Also, all Vista drivers work with this right? I am currently making a dvd now.



It should. MS said it wouldn't break compatibility between this and Vista. It's essentially the same OS.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think its cool. I hate how the vista logo sticks out on the vista bar. Also, all Vista drivers work with this right? I am currently making a dvd now.



I used the Vista drivers for my P45, worked fine, via manual install


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I think its cool. I hate how the vista logo sticks out on the vista bar. Also, all Vista drivers work with this right? I am currently making a dvd now.



and xp drivers. Some times you will need to unzip the exe installer for a manual install. Use winrar for that.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

and all the apps and games work ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> and all the apps and games work ?



I havent come across anything that doesnt work yet, but I havent had it long , lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2009)

Your all convincing me to try the 32bit v7000 iso i have now,aaah wa wa i want a 64bit version.Damulta gis a copy of your 64bit disc please


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> Your all convincing me to try the 32bit v7000 iso i have now,aaah wa wa i want a 64bit version.Damulta gis a copy of your 64bit disc please



I highly doubt he has the x64 version of Build 7000. Most likely one of the previous builds.
I spent all of yesterday looking and the only Beta 1 to be released (Build 7000) is in 32-bit.
Give it a go, I;m glad I did. Then in a few weeks, when I get the 64-bit one, I'm just gonna delete the win7 partition, fix the boot screen, and start again


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 2, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> It all looks very nice EXCEPT for the new taskbar. Dont like that one bit.
> 
> Some things in Apple OSX or indeed Windows for Workgroups 3.11 were cool. But that Apple Ribbon, and the W4W type taskbar in W7 *is not cool* but fail.



i have the 2k8 tweak to make the taskbar iconized insted of normal, it ROCKS, honestly i removed grouping(my task bars 2 rows high) and its VERY nice removes alot of the clutter and excess space that full names take up.

give it a try http://www.explorerview.com/windows-explorer-download.php  its got an "iconize task bar" function dosnt give you the preview of stacked stuff that win7 offers BUT its VERY NICE once your use to it, you wont want to go back!!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Look what happens when you hover your mouse over the useless task bar. WOW it's clutter free now


Thanks. Looks good. First screenshot looked dead and very much like W4W launch buttons.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like it for the first time it is really clutter free!!! I can make new tool bars and not be forced out with no room left. You can add more programs there on the fly. You just drag them and place them. As you can see Quick Links is also still there too!


----------



## KainXS (Jan 3, 2009)

I think windows 7 is what vista SHOULD have been, still waiting for windows 7

it seems that alot of the suggestions people gave in longhorn were implemented in windows 7 instead of vista, wth


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2009)

windows 7 is the best even as just a beta


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I think windows 7 is what vista SHOULD have been, still waiting for windows 7
> 
> it seems that alot of the suggestions people gave in longhorn were implemented in windows 7 instead of vista, wth



you can thank ballmer for that, vista was rushed out to make a quick buck, ballmer didnt listen to the dev's and testers who where saying "this isnt ready yet", just yet more proof that hes a money guy not a geek.......money guys never listen to geeks, and it ends up costing them money!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Wolf2009 for the great link, very interesting review.

I cant wait for Win7, I'm going to search it out and find it now!


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> you can thank ballmer for that, vista was rushed out to make a quick buck, ballmer didnt listen to the dev's and testers who where saying "this isnt ready yet", just yet more proof that hes a money guy not a geek.......money guys never listen to geeks, and it ends up costing them money!!!!



where did u get that from ?


----------



## D007 (Jan 3, 2009)

I honestly don't care about it..
I find people who need to say things like "if you still like xp your a moron"
quite infantile.

Bottom line..
whatever works best.. is the best..
Has a lot to do with, what you want to do with a system..
Not everyone wants to play games.

I'm glad I didn't stick with vista..
Now with this windows 7 thing.
who knows what might happen..
just saved about 400 bucks as far as I'm concerned for being patient..
Ahh being old has it's advantages...lol

and when I did have vista.
I couldn't use pinnacle video editing that costed like 600 bucks.
It was made for vista, then when I tried to run it..
It BSOD'd, or crashed in some other way.
Vista has not been all sunshine and lolipops by any means lol..
It has been a giant cluster fook from day 1.
Just recently things have stabilized with it.

The "Mojave excrement" shows just how desperate Bill was to get back some support.

So if you want to be technical.
now with windows 7 and all.
Maybe all the nay-sayers were absolutely right.
and vista is a dead end.
lol.. 
but IDC..
I just want whatever gives me the most FPS now a days.
Bill Gates don't pay me to advertise for him..
If he did, I might consider getting emotional. 

Thanks for the info though. 

Show me the FPS!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2009)

D007 said:


> I honestly don't care about it..
> I find people who need to say things like "if you still like xp your a moron"
> quite infantile.
> 
> ...


----------



## D007 (Jan 3, 2009)

watch out for the Bit torrent of the beta windows 7..
Theres a trojan in the download page..
I was thinking about checking it out..
Now I think I'll just wait for a final.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 3, 2009)

Dont worry in about two weeks the beta goes public and you can get your hands on it easily enough.... If youve waited this long an extra week or so wont kill you guys.  Besides I think that they might be trying to polish the vista turd as much as possible...hopefully they are making real in roads with the code, but seeing as apple is making them pay at every turn its about time MS had some real competition.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2009)

i'll be getting my DSL back around the time 7 goes public 

Guess what my first download will be, and you wont win a prize.


----------



## D007 (Jan 3, 2009)

No prize? well that takes the fun out of it.. 
can I have a refurbished Vista? 
I think I'll be waiting for this one for about 6 months..
just to make sure the bugs are ironed out a bit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

I COME IN PEACE. I COME FROM PLANET SEVEN:






Seriously tho, seven is freakin sweet. For some reason text and images seem a lot sharper!


----------



## D007 (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, you ain't kidding.. on my 50" 1080p TV..
It looks nice and sharp..

big difference running 1920x1080 on a 50" than on a 20".
you see imperfections..lol..
that looks very nice.
Now if they apply the same concept to gaming as they do to their desktop icons..
we're in there..lol..


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2009)

Umm isnt that just a black version of ur old wallpaper


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Umm isnt that just a black version of ur old wallpaper



Yea.. I don't need a flashy desktop. I love it


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2009)

Whats gaming performance like shadow played any games with it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm running an HD 3300 what do you think  I only have Supreme Commander and Shadowrun installed. I could install BF2, do you wanna play?


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> where did u get that from ?



click some links in my sig, and google a bit, bill gates(geek) has said that he wished vista was "more polished" when it went RTM, but if you watch the interviews hes said such things in, hes trying not to badmouth vista or the company, but clearly isnt happy about vista being what it is/was when it went RTM.

fact is ballmer IS NOT A GEEK and hes a money man, This is FINE but he shouldn't be making decisions when a products ready for market because honestly HE LACKS THE KNOWLAGE and BACKGROUND to make an informed desission.

ballmer reminds me of a used car dealer I worked for years back, not a bad guy, just not really skilled with tech(he was part owner of a comp shop i worked at under the counter) 



If you live someplace where they have trade shows/tech shows, go in and find the ms booth, you can get damn neer any product they make FREE, get to know a rep or a few, you can get copys of the os's free and its 100% legial, you gotta understand by giving it away they are getting good word of mouth from people who try it and like it


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

Almost forgot to mention, IF you want beta ms products, check out winbeta(google it) their IRC chan tends to have stuff up on the bots you can download very fast, be i beta or AIO RTM disks(no keys this isnt warez) 

acctualy had an ms rep tell me to get the winbeta server 2003 AIO disk because it was better then having to download 3 diffrent images off ms's site to burn if i wanted to beable to test/use all 3 editions!!!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2009)

I would do shadow but ive been having problems with bf2 recently *sigh* =/


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

D007 said:


> No prize? well that takes the fun out of it..
> can I have a refurbished Vista?
> I think I'll be waiting for this one for about 6 months..
> just to make sure the bugs are ironed out a bit.



what bugs lol vista has more of them lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

The only things that don't work so far are Phantasy Star Universe and AMD Fusion.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The only things that don't work so far are Phantasy Star Universe and AMD Fusion.



i hope the next beta breaks nortons and outlook.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i hope the next beta breaks nortons and outlook.



+5

i hate norton!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The only things that don't work so far are Phantasy Star Universe and AMD Fusion.



right click run as admin and compatibility as 2003 or xp


are u super admin? if you are you don't have to right click and run as admin.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

No its a known issue PSU won't run. Its a problem with gameguard not launching. Plus I turned that UAC crap off.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah what DaMulta said, even with UAC dissabled you need to run some files as admin, you can also set this in combat options(RO2 for example needs the main exe to run in admin mode even without UAC on a super admin acct)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

running it under admin doesn't do anything. Gameguard won't launch.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

weird, i really disslike hack shield and gameguard, so many games use them and use hacked demo versions(kal online for example) that dont properly support x64 or vista or newer :/


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> running it under admin doesn't do anything. Gameguard won't launch.



Dd you try comparability mode? Inside properties on right click?

Try different o/s too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it works on Vista. It launches the game and then Gameguard, and gameguard doesn't launch. I don't get it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

uninstall it

then reinstall with the right click admin

then reinstall again if that does not work with the compat modes in properties.

Also there might be a missing files that gameguard is needing. I don't know what it is.

Did you install the SDK Novmber DX?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

It doesn't work for anyone.. Sega isn't going to patch it anytime soon I'm guessing too..


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 3, 2009)

if they get enought complaints sega will fix it, but 7 isnt out yet, and i would bet there are hacks that get around gameguard, just gotta find them, i know i used them to play a few games with x64pro b4 they patched the client to work on it, but those hacks gotta be updated with each GameGuard/hackshield version, google enought and u can find the hax


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone else get bad lag while they are installing stuff or taking things off of CD's/DVD's? This is the only bug I have found so far.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 4, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I think windows 7 is what vista SHOULD have been, still waiting for windows 7
> 
> it seems that alot of the suggestions people gave in longhorn were implemented in windows 7 instead of vista, wth



After Vista Beta 2, they went full on Windows 7.



Live OR Die said:


> windows 7 is the best even as just a beta



The reason it's a lot more stable than Vista was at this stage in development is because Windows Vista was made from scratch. Windows 7 is built off of Windows Vista. Windows 7 is what Vista was supposed to be, but it was rushed out for the interm release.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone else get bad lag while they are installing stuff or taking things off of CD's/DVD's? This is the only bug I have found so far.



i've had that on PC's as far back as XP SP0. DUnno why it happens, but ejecting disks is always a good way to lag a system out.


----------



## cray86 (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone do a fresh startup on Windows 7 with minimal startup apps and take a screenshot of the performance tab in Task Manager? Let it be a good 30 seconds after the desktop has loaded. I'm nerdily curious about mem usuage, processes, threads, page file, etc. A screen would be 10 times easier then typing it out. Thanks a bunches!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

cray86 said:


> Could someone do a fresh startup on Windows 7 with minimal startup apps and take a screenshot of the performance tab in Task Manager? Let it be a good 30 seconds after the desktop has loaded. I'm nerdily curious about mem usuage, processes, threads, page file, etc. A screen would be 10 times easier then typing it out. Thanks a bunches!



i'd like to see this too.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Windows 7 looks the same as Vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've had that on PC's as far back as XP SP0. DUnno why it happens, but ejecting disks is always a good way to lag a system out.



That never happened on XP or Vista for me


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That never happened on XP or Vista for me



its varied. i think it may be a combination of drive and controller, as i had it on some systems but not others. 7 definately is on early drivers, so that could be related.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

could be same reasion that vista has slow file transfer by default(teracopy FTW) 

and 7 will use vista drivers, the changes under the hood arent gonna requier all new drivers(thank god)


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

cray86 said:


> Could someone do a fresh startup on Windows 7 with minimal startup apps and take a screenshot of the performance tab in Task Manager? Let it be a good 30 seconds after the desktop has loaded. I'm nerdily curious about mem usuage, processes, threads, page file, etc. A screen would be 10 times easier then typing it out. Thanks a bunches!





Mussels said:


> i'd like to see this too.



Here is a new Windows 7 Build 7000 x86 install on the system in my specs. With just Nvidia drivers and Intel chipset drivers, and 3Dmark Vantage Installed.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

29 processes and 512MB of ram, that aint bad.

sure, it wont run well on a pentium 2, but its acceptable ram usage.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 4, 2009)

The only thing they did was stop the superfetch crap from caching everything in sight. 

Nice try, M$. A small update to vista can do that. But how dare you fix an OS 

And OMG is it ugly. Loaded it up on VMware and it's even worse than the screen shots show. People are going to be pissed if they buy a new comp and have to look at that garbage. 
They better include the vista theme, plus others by default for their sake.

The interface seems to be even slightly clunkier than before


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> The only thing they did was stop the superfetch crap from caching everything in sight.
> 
> Nice try, M$.
> 
> ...



VMwares dont get full 3D acceleration, thats why yours is uglier/slower than expected. Try a real install, then report the differences.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> The only thing they did was stop the ready boost crap from caching everything in sight.
> 
> Nice try, M$.
> 
> ...



Dude have you actually used it for longer than a minute? Its awesome.. I like it way more than XP and Vista. I like how everything is right next to the windows logo. To each his own tho. I can see why some people wouldn't like it. Its definitely a pretty big update compared to other windows GUI's.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> VMwares dont get full 3D acceleration, thats why yours is uglier/slower than expected. Try a real install, then report the differences.



Ummm, yes, it's exactly the same. It looks worse b/c I'm running higher res than screenies.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Ummm, yes, it's exactly the same. It looks worse b/c I'm running higher res than screenies.



i've had people tell me otherwise, and that its not.

Not to loong ago, i think in this very thread we had people talking about how it looks clearer on 1080P than vista.

Seriously: give it a shot on real hardware. VMwares do NOT get the same level of hardware accleration. Last i heard they were capped at DX8.1, not even getting full 9.0C


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

From what I read a while back vmware now gets full dx9c IF your videocard supports dx9c ofcorse


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 4, 2009)

Hardware accel. is not the issue. 

Yes, it's clearer, etc. That's not what I'm talking about.
It's so incredibly bland, it's ridiculous. It's taking win2k and making it translucent blue with thick ass borders. That's worse than vista.

My high res shows how weak it all looks. The bigger and better you can see something, the worse the flaws show. That's what I'm getting it.

Basically, there needs to be shading. Flat colors that are translucent still look like crap.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Basically, there needs to be shading. Flat colors that are translucent still look like crap.



sure its just not missing because its a beta, or off by default? I doubt something like that which is a part of vista, will be missing in 7.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Hardware accel. is not the issue.
> 
> Yes, it's clearer, etc. That's not what I'm talking about.
> It's so incredibly bland, it's ridiculous. It's taking win2k and making it translucent blue with thick ass borders. That's worse than vista.
> ...



Erm...I'm running it right now on my 3rd rig (939 old ass thing). On 1 7600GT, looks fantastic, no flat colours or anything.

And as to the MASSIVE borders, reduce the Border Padding to 0 in Advanced colour settings


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just to clear things up a bit. Superfetch still exists on Windows 7. The RAM usage, is exactly that, used RAM, it doesnt show you what Superfetch is filling up, nor did it in Vista. After about 10mins, Windows 7 has used about 1GB of ram for superfetch, yet it will still report about 0.5GB used cus as soon as that RAm that superfetch is using is needed, it releases it. Check this new feature out:




That bit that says standby, if you hover over it it says:
"Standby: Memory that contains cached data and code that is not actively in use."
The screenie above, is with MSN, the resource monitor and a couple of IE windows running.

TBQH I have yet to find anything I dislike about Win 7. Other than the fact its not out yet!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> The only thing they did was stop the superfetch crap from caching everything in sight.
> 
> Nice try, M$. A small update to vista can do that. But how dare you fix an OS



Erm superfetch is a good thing ... its not an unexpected bug that microsoft can't be arse patching. Also windows 7 does use superfetch, what they've done is hide on the task manager how much ram it uses becuase people will complain and superfetch gives that ram up when it is required by other programs, like in vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm listening to music and downloading stuff. I have had it on for an hour and 37 minutes tho.

Also don't whine about superfetch. Thats like saying I hate how my OS uses my ram! I like XP, it doesn't use my ram as good!


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Windows 7 and Vista use Superfetch in the same way. Both Task managers display it exactly the same 








ShadowFold said:


> I'm listening to music and downloading stuff. I have had it on for an hour and 37 minutes tho.
> 
> Also don't whine about superfetch. Thats like saying I hate how my OS uses my ram! I like XP, it doesn't use my ram as good!



See superfetch has filled your RAM, same as it does on Vista.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Windows 7 and Vista use Superfetch in the same way. Both Task managers display it exactly the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except where it says memory it doesn't appear on the graph so delusional xp users think its somehow a bad thing.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

superfetch is good. my commonly ran games load instantly, there is no load time. at LAN's i can have a game hosted by the time the XP users see the first intro movie load up.

I cant wait to see 7 first hand.

shadowfold: what does the mouseover say for hardware reserved?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Except where it says memory it doesn't appear on the graph so delusional xp users think its somehow a bad thing.



My point was that it was the same on Vista though. Cus GuruStud seemed to think thats all had been done.
But tbh, anyone who pays attention to the task manager, should know that the word cached means temporary.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> superfetch is good. my commonly ran games load instantly, there is no load time. at LAN's i can have a game hosted by the time the XP users see the first intro movie load up.
> 
> I cant wait to see 7 first hand.
> 
> shadowfold: what does the mouseover say for hardware reserved?









Basically its the 32-bit limit. I.e it wont be there on x64.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks alex, thats going to be useful to explain to nubs when they wonder why their x86 machine isnt using all 8GB's of ram.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thanks alex, thats going to be useful to explain to nubs when they wonder why their x86 machine isnt using all 8GB's of ram.



haha, lol.
"Excuse my sir, why is there 4.8GB of memory greyed out?  "


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

lulz!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

So many excellent features on Windows 7. Hidden icons are actually properly hidden and stay that way. The gesture style window resizing is brilliant, the less cluttered taskbar is so much better.
I could go on, lol.
Come on MS bring out the final build! 
Although I wasnt going to, the more I use Win7, the more I am tempted to make it my primary OS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea I am definitely going x64 when I buy windows 7. But beta wise, I will wait for a later build. The latest x64 build is 6981(or something around there).


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I am definitely going x64 when I buy windows 7. But beta wise, I will wait for a later build. The latest x64 build is 6981(or something around there).



Well I'm using build 7000 (the public beta build), but in x86, hence why I have 770Mb greyed out in resource monitor.
But when public beta goes live, they shoudl release x64 build 7000. But even x86 is more responsive than x64 Vista, and it scored a higher 3dmark score!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just playing some games.. Neverwinter Nights 1 and Delta Force: Black Hawk Down, they run beautifully on a 8400GS at 1920x1080 lol too bad newer games, like Shadowrun, Supreme Commander, Battlefield 2 run like crap.. I have to get a 4870 asap lol


----------



## Triprift (Jan 4, 2009)

Battlefield 2 runs great with my 7600 just bump down the res mon.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

shadow, how about nwn2:SOZ


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

The changing backgrounds is so much better than Dreamscene too. Is it just me or do images and everything look better on Win7?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> shadow, how about nwn2:SOZ



I never got nwn2. I still play nwn1 online tho 



alexp999 said:


> The changing backgrounds is so much better than Dreamscene too. Is it just me or do images and everything look better on Win7?



Its not just you. And yea I like rotating desktop thing, too bad I am never at my desktop lol

Also I heard MS was pissed the beta got leaked.. WHY?! This is just making people dl it and say its awesome. Will definitely bring GOOD hype and more people will buy it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I never got nwn2. I still play nwn1 online tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definetly, I want to pre-order this OS


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Definetly, I want to pre-order this OS





I quite like windows 7. Although the beta was kinda buggy but thats the point of a beta  I like how vista drivers work on it but I wish they would release it x64 only since there are very few cpu's still running that can't do x64. I think pictures do look better on win7 for some reason. I wonder what happened to windows 7 using the minwin kernal thingy it sounded exciting.


----------



## Paintface (Jan 4, 2009)

after some initial tweaking i got ram usage down to 280mb after startup, internet etc still working.
Also i tried to turn off as much of the annoying stuff as i could, i turned off UAC, turned off the security service( and many others) etc, but for some reason the small flag still appears on the bottom right, anyone know how to get rid of it? i believe i selected somewhere "never give solutions" but not sure if that has to do with it.

Also i miss classic start menu a ton... anyone know how i can at least get the program folders to appear right away when i press start button instead of having to click "all programs"?

Third issue i have is when opening windows explorer, the homeuser and libraries folders keep reappearing even when i deleted then in windows explorer before.


----------



## cray86 (Jan 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Here is a new Windows 7 Build 7000 x86 install on the system in my specs. With just Nvidia drivers and Intel chipset drivers, and 3Dmark Vantage Installed.



Awesome. Shaved about 200mb off a Vista startup, and the process count is much lower as well. Overall it looks like a good step in the right direction. I'd love to try to create my own install  I love an efficient OS.

Thanks.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I quite like windows 7. Although the beta was kinda buggy but thats the point of a beta  I like how vista drivers work on it but I wish they would release it x64 only since there are very few cpu's still running that can't do x64. I think pictures do look better on win7 for some reason. I wonder what happened to windows 7 using the minwin kernal thingy it sounded exciting.



ballmer realised that win7 needed to come out sooner then was orignaly planed, so they renamed the next os and are working to get vista SE(like 98se) out to sell you something that acctualy works like it should 

buisness plan ala windows ME days


----------

